# probleme Apple ID



## Auro (30 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

j'ai perdu mon mot de passe apple ID et je suis pas sur de mon identifiant. J'ai rentrer mon numero de telephone pour débloquer et j'ai eu ce message.
*Vous pourrez réinitialiser votre mot de passe dans 13 jours.*
j'ai déjà eu ce message il y a 15 jours et je n'ai pas eu de nouvelle.
A un moment on m'a demander de confirmer ma carte bleu mais je l'ai récemment changer donc le numéro que l'on me proposait n'était pas le meme.
Je sais pas quoi faire.
Merci


----------

